# Favourite Electronic Pieces/Works



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Don't think there is a thread on Classical Electronic music, from a quick search in the forum.

What are some of your favourites? No popular artists like Daft Punk, Aphex Twin for this one.

Here is an interesting intro with Babbitt.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

I have many favorites.
https://anode1.bandcamp.com/album/electro-acoustic-music-musique-concr-te-an-anode-production


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Richard Barrett's Close Up

https://livestream.com/uol/events/8038731/videos/171315780


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

A fave from 50 years ago...


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

^ I made a CD of the Subotnick for the car before. Didn't make good driving music. I'll try it with the others.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Subotnick and Babbitt are on the "John Cage"-end of electronic music. There are many other examples which are not so, uh, "challenging."


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

KenOC said:


> A fave from 50 years ago...


I loved that record, as well as Silver Apples of the Moon. There was some serious thought and musicianship to Subotnick's work.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

This was nominated for the Weekly Quartet last week, and I was impressed by its mellow, dreamy nature, with smoothly integrated contrasts. It sounds like a natural extension of the sensuous impressionist school that started with Debussy and ran through Dutilleux and Takemitsu.


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

Xenakis Persepolis


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

ORigel said:


> Xenakis Persepolis


You know that this has been remixed?

https://karlrecords.bandcamp.com/album/persepolis


----------



## Coach G (Apr 22, 2020)

Favourite Electronic Pieces/Works:

Of these I know very little.

I like _Deserts_ by Varese and some works by Mario Davidovsky which combine electronic elements with acoustic performance. I also think that Isao Tomita did some interesting things his electronic arrangements of works by classical composers, most notably Holst's _The Planets_ and Mussorgsky's _Pictures at an Exhibition_. The concert pianist and composer, Yuji Takehashi recorded some interesting electronic arrangements of Bach on his album, _The Electronic Art of Fugue_, arranged for everything else, so why not electronics?


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Mandryka said:


>


Definitely not music for the car. Haha. I kind of agree with this reviewer.

http://stylusmagazine.com/review_ID_480.html


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Phil loves classical said:


> Definitely not music for the car. Haha. I kind of agree with this reviewer.
> 
> http://stylusmagazine.com/review_ID_480.html


I agree with this reviewer on youtube



> Some wild wonderful ****. Please pardon my ignorance, but who IS this guy ? Love it !


But if you're feeling a bit fraught after listening to it, try this -- another favourite of mine


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Mandryka said:


> I agree with this reviewer on youtube


Just curious, how old are you roughly? I used to like stuff like that when I was younger, but don't have the stomach for it anymore.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Phil loves classical said:


> Just curious, how old are you roughly? I used to like stuff like that when I was younger, but don't have the stomach for it anymore.


I feel the opposite, completely. I liked Beethoven when I was younger and don't have the stomach for it anymore. This is me:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Here's another relaxing one -- turntableism, beautiful music


----------



## calvinpv (Apr 20, 2015)

In Hector Parra's opera _Hypermusic Prologue_, there's an "electronic interlude" that to me sounds like some alien space insect in a sci-fi movie emerging from its cocoon into adulthood. Probably would've made a good soundtrack for _Alien_. It's incredibly unnerving and evokes disgust, but it's really beautiful at the same time, in a sort of weird way. In fact, the opera as a whole is really good, but this electronic segment is probably one of the most interesting I've ever heard.

The interlude begins about 4 and a half minutes into the first video below and continues throughout the second video:


----------



## calvinpv (Apr 20, 2015)

On the opposite end of the spectrum from the Parra, I just remembered _Stainless Staining_ by Donnacha Dennehy, for piano and soundtrack. Not my absolute favorite by any means, but still an interesting blend of electronics and minimalism:



> Stainless Staining is for piano and soundtrack. The soundtrack is made up of samples of a piano (played both normally, and "inside") retuned to provide a massive harmonic spectrum of 100 overtones based on a fundamental low G#. This reflects an increasing recent concern of mine with a kind of pulsating, rhythmic use of the overtone series. That concern can range from a rather extreme concentration in this piece and Bulb (a piano trio where pulsing glissandos connect nodes in the harmonic series) to a more integrated approach in the large scale vocal and instrumental pieces, where that approach is used often in a looser fashion only in particular areas.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Mandryka said:


> I feel the opposite, completely. I liked Beethoven when I was younger and don't have the stomach for it anymore. This is me:


"I was so much older then I'm younger than that now." One of my favorite Dylan quotes.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

Harrison Birtwistle's _The Mask of Orpheus_ entranced me when I first saw it as a student in London in the 1980s, and it still does:









Also, pretty much all of the works on this Stockhausen CD, but especially _Gesang der Jünglinge:_


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> Also, pretty much all of the works on this Stockhausen CD, but especially _Gesang der Jünglinge:_
> 
> View attachment 151954


I've always wondered whether Gesang der Jünglinge is a religious piece, whether a German speaker can understand the words, as it were.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

I was listening to some Luening, and Ussachevsky electronic pieces - some really lovely works....very enjoyable listening...
Another favorite of mine is Earle Brown - "Octet" - for 8 Loudspeakers
This is much more into the "Bleep, Blurp, Bloop, Blat "style of pointillistic composition...

a point of criticism - On my recording - it seems as tho loudspeaker #4 wasn't really into it that day, just doesn't seem with it!! the bleeps, blats, etc seem to lack the requisite alertness and gusto!! :lol::lol::devil:


----------



## Prodromides (Mar 18, 2012)

That which satisfies this listener the most is Arne Nordheim's _Solitaire_ & _Colorazione_

https://boomkat.com/products/electric-5db22e24-a8c2-4c5c-883b-724c8c135022

Another favo(u)rite composer of mine - Tōru Takemitsu - created a lot of tape-splicing _musique concrète_ works during the late '50s & '60s for radio, TV or film ... but I've personally heard very little of these to recommend any such.

When I'm in the appropriate mood (which is not frequently, honestly) for synthesizer, sequencer, or radiophonic collages, it's time for Tristram Cary and one album is called ... errr ... well ... "*It's time for Tristram Cary*":










While I'm not up-to-date on whatever has been done during the past 30 years, I continue to be interested in 1980s French spectral music with electronics, such as Tristan Murail's _Désintégrations_ for 17 musical instruments and computer generated tape (1982-83).


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

Voice(s) and electronics:

Babbitt: Philomel
Stockhausen: Gesang der Jünglinge


----------

